# Introducing "Boat Anchor", an Atlas MHC Mill restoration (almost)



## Atlas2start (Apr 22, 2020)

A while back, I locally purchased an Atlas MHC Horizontal Milling Machine.  I called it Boat Anchor, because when I first saw pictures of it, it looked like it had been used as a boat anchor.  Fortunately, that was not the case.  In Any event, here is what the catalog shows an MHC should look like. (The Catalog shows an MHB.)



This is what I got.





Completely disassembled, cleaned and painted.  Replaced all bearings, belts and wires.  And tracked down most of the missing pieces.





The only thing I am still looking for are the arms to raise and lower the work table, and that rapidly move the work table from left to right.  I know I could make something that works, but I would like to find some original arms.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 22, 2020)

Wow, that looks fantastic, great job!


----------



## cbellanca (Apr 22, 2020)

Good work.  Mc Master has all types of hand wheels. You should be able to find one that works.


----------



## Atlas2start (Apr 22, 2020)

cbellanca said:


> Good work.  Mc Master has all types of hand wheels. You should be able to find one that works.



True.  I can find handwheels on ebay all day long, but I want it to be original, so I want to find the levers that it came with.  Wish me luck!


----------



## wlburton (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a Barker mill with lever feed on the X axis and it's amazing how much control you can get with the lever feed.  As you push the lever you can easily feel with your hand how it's cutting and apply more or less pressure as needed.  Conventional milling only (but the Atlas mills can only do conventional milling anyway).


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 23, 2020)

That's a mighty fine looking boat anchor you have.  Beautiful job!


----------



## macardoso (Apr 23, 2020)

God what a cool little machine! You did a great job cleaning it up!


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 23, 2020)

Looks great! Tables aren't usually painted but no one says you can't- and it will prevent rust until your vise begins to wear it off 
-mark


----------



## Atlas2start (Apr 23, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> Looks great! Tables aren't usually painted but no one says you can't- and it will prevent rust until your vise begins to wear it off
> -mark



That was exactly my thinking too.  And if I need to, I can always sand blast it off.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 23, 2020)

That looks amazing. Never seen a painted table.
It looks new.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 23, 2020)

You really shouldn't have painted the table working surface.  And hopefully you didn't paint the male and female dove tail under the table.  Otherwise it looks quite good.

It will cost you a minimum of $10.00 donation in order to gain access to Downloads, but in the A/C Catalogs section there are large photos of the MFC, M1C and MHC that will show what little you are missing.  Note that you are NOT missing the overarm guard or cover.  It was dropped on the C-models in favor of an outboard mounted Arbor Support.  Otherwise, most of the C parts are the same as on the B-models.  If you should decide to become a donor, be sure that you read and head the Downloads instructions that you will find in the Sticky area at the top of this forum.

You will also want to download the current version of the mill owner's and parts manual, Atlas Mill Bulletin MMB-5.  It is currently REV 8-1 from late last year.


----------



## JPMacG (Apr 28, 2020)

It is beautiful!  If you want the original arms, my recommendation is to keep your eye on eBay.  It may take many months but eventually they will likely show up for sale.  People sometimes convert from levers to cranks and put the levers up for sale.

I don't think sand blasting is a good idea.  I would use paint stripper.  My table has no sign of paint anywhere.  I think Atlas shipped them with unpainted tables.


----------



## Atlas2start (Apr 28, 2020)

JPMacG said:


> It is beautiful!  If you want the original arms, my recommendation is to keep your eye on eBay.  It may take many months but eventually they will likely show up for sale.  People sometimes convert from levers to cranks and put the levers up for sale.
> 
> I don't think sand blasting is a good idea.  I would use paint stripper.  My table has no sign of paint anywhere.  I think Atlas shipped them with unpainted tables.




I have been checking Ebay out on a regular basis, and have not seen anything.  I may try Clausing.


----------



## DAT510 (Apr 30, 2020)

An MHB just popped up on eBay.  Starting bid of $250.  It has at least one of the levers you are looking for.









						Atlas MHB Horizontal Milling Machine Benchtop Mill Machinist Tool HobbyShop  | eBay
					

<p>Atlas MHB Horizontal Milling Machine Benchtop Mill Machinist Tool HobbyShop. Condition is Used. </p><p>Runs but missing some pieces. No auto feed and table gear housing missing pieces. </p><p>Will disassemble for possible shipping through FedEx, probably 3 boxes.</p><p>Contact me for a...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Atlas2start (Apr 30, 2020)

DAT510 said:


> An MHB just popped up on eBay.  Starting bid of $250.  It has at least one of the levers you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good catch!  But there is one problem. You see, i have a sickness.  If I purchased that, I would want to restore it.  And then I would need THREE of those arms!  lol   But, that arm is exactly what I am looking for.  Maybe someone will buy it and part it out.
Thank-you for passing that information on to me.

P.S.  And my mail lady would kill me!!


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 30, 2020)

And it sounds as though the seller is not even aware that an MH* is a lever fed machine.  Or that both 2-step cone pulleys are missing.


----------



## Atlas2start (Apr 30, 2020)

wa5cab said:


> And it sounds as though the seller is not even aware that an MH* is a lever fed machine.  Or that both 2-step cone pulleys are missing.




And that is just to start.


----------



## wa5cab (May 1, 2020)

Yeah, that too.


----------



## JPMacG (May 1, 2020)

I doubt anyone will bid on the eBay listing.  Maybe wait until the auction ends then contact the seller and offer to purchase the arm.   He can do a new listing of the arm just for you.


----------



## Atlas2start (May 1, 2020)

Even to convert it to an MFB, you might get lucky and break even, but it would probably be a loss.


----------



## 34_40 (May 2, 2020)

You did a great job on cleaning / restoring the old girl.  I really like how the motor came out.


----------



## Atlas2start (May 2, 2020)

34_40 said:


> You did a great job on cleaning / restoring the old girl.  I really like how the motor came out.




Thank-you.  For me, the motor is always the diciest part.  One of the motors I disassembled had walnut shells inside of it!  But I take them apart, sandblast the housing and repaint them, and replace the bearings and blow everything else off with compressed air.  Wire wheel the shaft, and pray it works when I put it back together.  lol   I only had one motor that did not work when I put it back together, and that was the one that I did not try and run before I took it apart, so I think it was bad to begin with.  I got it super cheap on Ebay just to see how hard it would be to disassemble and then reassemble, so it justified the price for me.


----------



## 34_40 (May 2, 2020)

I was looking at that other unit on ebay.  I could use a couple'a things off it for mine.  
But with this covid cr_p I just can't justify doing this right now. Even tho' I know I could sell you a handle...


----------



## Atlas2start (May 2, 2020)

34_40 said:


> I was looking at that other unit on ebay.  I could use a couple'a things off it for mine.
> But with this covid cr_p I just can't justify doing this right now. Even tho' I know I could sell you a handle...




I looked at the location, and also, due to this Pandemic, I can't justify it either, nor can I make an 8 hour drive to get it.  Even though he says he can ship it.  I have not had luck with shipping grinders, I don't think I want to try my luck on a mill.


----------



## Downunder Bob (May 3, 2020)

Nice clean up job. could you fabricate the arms?


----------



## Atlas2start (May 3, 2020)

Downunder Bob said:


> Nice clean up job. could you fabricate the arms?



I am sure I could fabricate something that would work, but I am holding out for the original parts.   Patience.  I can wait.


----------



## Atlas2start (May 6, 2020)

34_40 said:


> I was looking at that other unit on ebay.  I could use a couple'a things off it for mine.
> But with this covid cr_p I just can't justify doing this right now. Even tho' I know I could sell you a handle...




That unit just sold for $510, and had 13 bids.   Be interesting to see if they part it out or restore it.


----------



## JPMacG (May 6, 2020)

Wow.   Plus shipping.    I don't understand.


----------



## 34_40 (May 7, 2020)

Atlas2start said:


> That unit just sold for $510, and had 13 bids.   Be interesting to see if they part it out or restore it.


Geez.. maybe I need to let mine go!  I figured nobody would want it! What do I know?


----------



## jster1963 (May 23, 2020)

Just beautiful!  I just restored a MFC on YouTube.  I may post pictures of mine too.  Great job.....


----------



## Atlas2start (May 23, 2020)

jster1963 said:


> Just beautiful!  I just restored a MFC on YouTube.  I may post pictures of mine too.  Great job.....



Please, post your YouTube link here, I would love to see it!


----------



## jster1963 (May 23, 2020)

Atlas2start said:


> Please, post your YouTube link here, I would love to see it!


This is part 7.  It shows it mostly done.  Part 8 shows chips, but it's a longer video (27 mins).


----------



## Atlas2start (May 23, 2020)

jster1963 said:


> This is part 7.  It shows it mostly done.  Part 8 shows chips, but it's a longer video (27 mins).



Yours came out great!  I will have to remember the hammer tone paint.


----------



## jster1963 (May 26, 2020)

Atlas2start said:


> Yours came out great!  I will have to remember the hammer tone paint.


Thank you so much!  I wasn't sure if I would like the hammered finish, but when it was done...it grew on me.   And thank you again......


----------

